
Show HN: I just self-published Ansible for DevOps - geerlingguy
http://www.ansiblefordevops.com/
======
geerlingguy
I've also posted a good deal on the writing process, sales, etc. on my blog at
Server Check.in; here's a summary post from earlier today:
[https://servercheck.in/blog/6-lessons-learned-self-
publishin...](https://servercheck.in/blog/6-lessons-learned-self-publishing-
my-first-book)

The book's already Amazon's '#1 New Release in Linux Networking & System
Administration', and that's awesome!

